# Key West Charter



## hosscat (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm headed down to the Keys for a little trip with my wife and some of the in-laws. Originally we were going to stay on Islamorada, and I had a charter lined up with Main Attraction, which I have used in the past and love. But now they are wanting to stay on Key West and don't want to drive as far take the fishing trip. So who knows a charter in Key West that they would recommend. I hope I can still encourage everybody to stay with a full day trip but they may over rule me and want a 3/4 day or half. Who would you recommend as an offshore charter, I'm not interested in reef fishing, looking more for Dolphin, Wahoo, Marlin, ect..


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

We are going down there for a fishing trip too on june 8-15th. We have booked a charter with SeaBoots. They seem to be a great charter and post alot of videos on youtube of their chartering trips. http://www.seaboots.com/


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

You'll be very happy with Seaboots, but they are located about 20 miles from Key West, in case you don't want to drive that far.


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

*fishing*

We just went in the end of February tarpon fishing and crushed them. We chartered 2 boats due to 6 people. Captain Paul D' Antoni and Captain Pepe. They both own their own charter companies but work together when needed to. Both of them were great and put us on a lot fish. Here are there sites.


http://www.facebook.com/PepesKeyWestCharters

http://www.fishinkeywest.com/


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I just got back from Key West yesterday. You might give Captain Kevin Cole with "Key West Outcast Charters" a call at 1-888-310-0536 . They are located at the City boat launch in Key West. 
We were cleaning our catch there on Wednesday afternoon, and I spoke to him briefly. He is a real nice fellow, and he runs 400 charters a year. He knows where the fish are, and he has 2 boats.
I think you would be pleased with him.


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

Fished on the Sea Boots many times, both with Jim Sharpe and Jim, Jr. Can't go wrong with them!

Hope this helps,

BT


----------



## hosscat (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I spoke to several captains and just didn't get the vibe I was looking for. I have had the bar set really high for the keys by marty morris at "main attraction" but I finally ended up calling finding a captain that was booked but gave me some names of captains that would run and gun to ensure we were on the fish. I ended up booking with "double down". I will let you know how it goes when we get back


----------



## hosscat (Jan 21, 2010)

Well the fishing trip was pretty bad. We caught absolutely nothing, however we did have to shorten the trip to a half day due to someone in our group getting sea sick. I will also add that there were several other boats that our captain was talking to through out the morning, and nobody was catching anything. Whe we got back the total between all of the boats he talked to was 1 sail and maybe 12 mahi. Big disapointment, and I will probably stick to fishing out of islamorada from now on.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I think sea boots was a good choice! :thumbsup: Captain Jim Sharpe is a very good captain and a smart level headed man. Really enjoyed being out him.


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

two nice mahi! looks like you had a good trip


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)




----------

